# MISSISSAUGA | Edge Towers | 170m | 55 fl | 125m | 40 fl | 110m | 35 fl | U/C



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Edge Tower Home - Solmar


Solmar's latest pre construction condos feature the luxury Edge Towers, a new condo development located in the heart of downtown Mississauga. Learn more.




edgetowers.ca


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

I forgot to put EDGE TOWERS in the title.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Jasonzed said:


> I forgot to put EDGE TOWERS in the title.


On the new forum software, you can edit the title yourself by clicking the triple dot icon above the first post.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

A Chicagoan said:


> On the new forum software, you can edit the title yourself by clicking the triple dot icon above the first post.


Thanks! I made the change to the title.


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sales pitch video :


----------

